# I just bought a CR1 Team issue frame. Tell me......



## D.K. (Sep 19, 2005)

How much I'm gonna love hammering on this bad boy!


----------



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

the problem with this mustang is not him but...you 
Mine is killing me at each ride....


----------

